# The Chicken Leg



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Well...I just got my dad's camera...So I just made a quick little test video to get things rolling here...I just dropped in a chicken leg for them to feed on...They weren't too hungry...as they just ate the night before...But enjoy the quick video anyways.









Link: http://media.putfile.com/The-Chicken-Leg

FYI...I hope nobody has any problems feeding chicken legs to Piranha's...Its not a live feeding...So I didn't put any warnings...Either way...Watch at your own risk.

And please...NO PERSONAL INSULTS.

Thanks!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Best video I have ever seen on this site was pedro feeding a bunch of small pygos a chicken leg. Much more natural imo. Although they might not fine chicken in the wild....a meaty bone is very natural.

when they are hungry this is a great option....and makes a great video.

Well done.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

((( J2 ))) said:


> Well...I just got my dad's camera...So I just made a quick little test video to get things rolling here...I just dropped in a chicken leg for them to feed on...They weren't too hungry...as they just ate the night before...But enjoy the quick video anyways.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I feed my cariba a chicken leg once a month. I just make sure no preservatives are used. Will mess with the water and p's insides big time.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Nice video,but they kind of seem full


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

dang j2 u sure got alot of bubbles in your tank....


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> when they are hungry this is a great option....and makes a great video.
> 
> Well done.
> [snapback]1170946[/snapback]​


Thanks Grosse...I'm hoping to get better footage next time when they're more hungry.



bmpower007 said:


> Nice video,but they kind of seem full
> [snapback]1170955[/snapback]​


Yeah they were...It seems like the one that ate...Is always hungry...Because he always attacks and eats whatever drops in...The others only seem to eat when they're starving.

Next video will be furious(hoping at least)...as I won't be feeding them for a 3-4 days or so.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

By the way NIce Redz


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice vid


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Very nice vid J2 very short though. Ya next time dont feed them for 2 days. What size tank is that you have? You should put a couple more in and get a nice frenzy going.


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Slim said:


> Very nice vid J2 very short though. Ya next time dont feed them for 2 days. What size tank is that you have? You should put a couple more in and get a nice frenzy going.
> [snapback]1171145[/snapback]​


Thanks man...Yeah...I won't be feeding them for 3 days...So look forward to a new video on Thursday...or maybe even Friday...Also...the tank is a 40 Gal. long with the dimensions of 48 x 15.5 x 12.5...And I was thinking about picking up maybe 2 more reds...But that will really be pushing it with this tank once they hit adult hood...So I'm still undecided.


----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)

ReDraGon-> said:


> dang j2 u sure got alot of bubbles in your tank....:laugh:
> [snapback]1170963[/snapback]​


nice video and you do have lots of bubbles in your tank.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Man, you're such a





















barbarian feeding a defenseless chicken leg to piranha's. I bet you feel like a real tough guy now, huh? You're a disgrace to piranha keepers









Just messing with you, mate... I noticed that your piranha's didn't show that much interest, and that they were quite jumpy (so are mine during feeding time, for some reason) - any idea why?
Nice video, btw


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

better choice of food







the only change i would have done is....... don't dim the lighting just before feeding. They were still adjusting to the fact that they can now not see out. I would wait 15 minutes after you dim the lights next time.


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Judazzz said:


> Just messing with you, mate... I noticed that your piranha's didn't show that much interest, and that they were quite jumpy (so are mine during feeding time, for some reason) - any idea why?
> Nice video, btw
> 
> 
> ...


Well, the reason why they didn't show much interest is because the day before...I fed them a few koi...I was trying to do a feeding video of that...But I had to use my friends camera...and everytime he comes over...They will sit in the corner huddled up...and they just won't eat...So when he left. with the camera...I still tried to feed them the Koi and they ate em up no problem. So they probably just weren't too hungry the next day. This was just more of a test video more than anything.

And about them being jumpy at feeding time...I'm not too sure...Sometimes they are jumpy...somtimes furious...The one that ate though...He's always furious...if you notice...He went back for seconds...The other 2 are like the followers...And on certain days...They're just a little shy.



NIKE said:


> better choice of food
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is a good idea...This probably has an effect on their jumpyness....But I have them on this routine...That as soon as the lights go off...Food is coming...Its actually kind of funny...Because anytime I turn the lights off to leave the house...They get all alert and rush to the spot where I drop food in...Its really cool.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

id like the video a bit closer and not quite as dark

but it was a nice short


----------

